# No Data, no wifi, only 1x on CM7



## androidchuck (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello, everybody.
Wondering if you guys can help me out. I'm running CM7 1.7 with the latest gingerbread radio. This just started yesterday. I can not get any data at all with CMDA auto (PRL) on. The only way I can get data is setting my radio to CMDA only and doing that I get 1x, nothing else. When I have it set on CMDA auto (PRL) I have two bars, but no 3G symbol. I re-flashed twice already with two different roms to see if it would make a difference and I also flashed other radios but with no luck I can not get any data besides 1x. My wifi does not work either but wifi symbol is full. 
I checked all my mobile and wireless settings everything is check.

So do you guys think its my sim card or something? I'm about to give up and just unroot it and flash it back to stock and take it back to Verizon.

I also attached screenshot radio info,

View attachment 2887


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I had this yesterday for awhile. Not sure what was going on. But everything is fine now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

First off how long have you been trying to fix it?

Second, if you did change anything in radio settings, you don't use that menu to change the network in AOSP ROM's. Switch back to Sense use that menu to switch it back to what it should be, flash AOSP and see if it works then.

Third, did you call Verizon and ask if there were any data outages in your area?


----------



## androidchuck (Sep 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> First off how long have you been trying to fix it?
> 
> Second, if you did change anything in radio settings, you don't use that menu to change the network in AOSP ROM's. Switch back to Sense use that menu to switch it back to what it should be, flash AOSP and see if it works then.
> 
> Third, did you call Verizon and ask if there were any data outages in your area?


Today would be the second day I been trying to fix this problem,
I went back to sense rom and set the radio to what it should be, than flashed cm7 again. No luck still no data.

Called verizon, no outages by me.

??


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Unroot and return to complete stock. If same thing get a new one from Verizon.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Uninstall the LTE On/Off app for starters. It doesn't work on AOSP. Go into Settings > Wireless & Networks and look at the bottom. Should be a submenu for network. Switch it to cdma + lte evdo. I know it looks the same as in the app, but it isn't for some reason. Try that.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Before you go about unrooting and restoring stock there are few things you can do,

1. Follow what madzozs said above, if that doesnt work go to next step
2. make sure that someone else with a thunderbolt in the general area around you doesnt have the same issue (to rule out an verizon issues)
3. dial *#*#4636#*#* and goto phone Information and make sure Unknown is checked (if on ASOP) or CDMA + LTE/EvDo auto, if you are on a sense rom. Since you are on CM7 make sure its Unknown if not set it and reboot
4. If you have any data, try dialing *22899 to provision your phone for it to reset the baseband.
5. Reflash Radio or change radio
6. if all the above doesnt work, get a new SIM from VZW store, dont take you phone just take the SIM and ask for a replacement, its free.

*****

If none of the above helped you, go ahead unroot restore stock and start calling VZW tech support.

HTH


----------

